# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  ГВ во время беременности

## Амина

Это - реально) И совсем не так страшно, как рисут врачи) Главное - слушать себя, свой организм. Если что-то не так, он обязательно просигналит) Главное, чем руководствовалась я - Бог(природа, вселенская энергия - нужное подчеркните))) лучше знает, раз беременность во время ГВ состоялась, значит, так нужно) 

Я была настроена кормить до самых родов и потом кормить тандемом - Арсеньке на момент второго зачатия был всего год. У меня не получилось. Опять же, считаю это сигналом. Организму перестало хватать ресурсов и он сказал мне "нет". Выразилось это в жутком раздражении на стимуляцию груди. ПРоще говоря - меня жутко бесило сосание. Просто корежило. И отвлекалась, и читала, и просто убеждала себя, что сын маленькицй и ему это нужно... Доходило до того, что выдирала грудь у ничего не понимающего ребенка из рта... Он плакал, я тоже... Это началось после 20 недели. МОлоко довольно резко сменилось молозивом, грудь обмякла и уменьшилась. Ну и началось.... Дотянули до 30, Арсению где-то около 1,7 было. Отлучение было ужасным, стрессовым - пережить такое еще раз не хочу...

А до этого все шло по накатанной. Кормились в прежнем режиме, без всякого дискомфорта. Повышенный тонус матки был у меня в обе беременности, ГВ никак не повлияло... Вот. Теории у меян в голове много, инфу кучу перелопатила. Что интересно, спрашивайте))

----------


## nezabudka

Марин, напиши плиз подробней, как проходило отлучение? можно в личку.

----------


## Амина

Могу и здесь) Сначала стала "отмазываться" днем. Отвлекала, заговаривала зубы. Арсенька велся на такое, удавалось переключить внимание. Тяжелее всего на сны было. Причем, качать его стоя у меня возможности не было - пузец приличный уже был. Рассказывала, что сисе больно, что Арсений уже большой (а Тим сейчас еще маленький, 1,10(((), что сися теперь малыша ждет... Пела песенки, гладила по спинке. ПОначалу ревел белугой, качала сидя... Но в итоге стали засыпать под колыбельные и поглаживаняи спинки. Передавать укладывание кому-то не было возможности, да и желания. Мало того, мама сиси лишила, так еще и внимания своего... Ночью сначала просыпался, качала сидя. Недолго, от ночных кормлений быстрее отвык. Хотя, пару ночей поплакали. А потом начал спать всю ночь, потерял надежду... Очень осложняло, да и сейчас терзает, чувство вины.... Сися для него ооочень много значила. Да и сейчас очень трепетно относится. Просит до сих пор, гладит все время...

----------


## nezabudka

Как же я тебя понимаю...........слезы наварачиваются!

----------


## Амина

Я тоже поревела, пока писала... 

ПыСы. Не успели тему открыть, уже нафлудили.....)

----------


## kazangi

сегодня у нас первая ночь без гв, Улька просто не просыпалась...странно так

----------


## Домик в деревне

ого, вот это да!!!!! т.е. вы ни ночью, ни днем, а на просыпание было?

----------


## kazangi

девочки, кажется нашему ГВ конец. Улька не просит вообще. Ни днем, ни ночью, ни на просыпание, никак. Четвертые сутки пошли...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ого, вот и самоотлучились, называется. Наверное, еще может вспомнить, но эпизодически уже не считается. Я читала, что могут раз в неделю просить, прежде чем совсем забыть.

----------


## kazangi

да, я тож читала, думаешь это самоотлучение? настоящее?))))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

А почему нет? Если произошло во время беременности, то не считается, что ли? 
На сколько я поняла, ты не ограничивала насильно, про несосание на ночь договорилась вербально, дочь поняла, потом стала забывать сама и так все сошло на нет.

----------


## kazangi

я вообще не ограничивала, и на ночь в том числе, просто в какой-то момент она стала укладываться с папой и книжкой, потом и со мной и книжкой. Ночью сосала 1-2 раза, под утро нет и на просыпание нет. А сейчас и эти 1-2 раза пропали.

----------


## Амина

Ирин, не верится?  :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

неа, вообще не верится. я спросонья ночью сись достаю по привычке, а ей не надо.

----------


## yakudza

kazangi, ну как ваше ГВ? Окончательно олучились? Это на кокойнеделе плучается (если не секрет)?
Skitaltseva, а как ваше ГВ?

----------


## kazangi

да, я думаю окончательно, не просит ни в каком состоянии. недель 20-22 у меня примерно, точно не считаю.

----------


## yakudza

http://www.materinstvo.ru/art/968/
Очень понравилась статья)) Позитивная.
Идеи такие: ГВ при беременности не опасно для здоровой женщины. 
После 20 недели может измениться вкус и состав молока и ре может сам отказаться от груди.
ГВ (окситоцин) может вызвать тонус матки в третьем триместре - надо быть внимательной к своему организму.
В общем, беременность - не повод сворачивать ГВ, надо только хорошо питаться, пить и не допускать чувство голода.

----------


## Polixenia

Моя врач из Москвы, у которой я наблюдалась во время беременности, уже 8 месяцев кормит среднюю дочку и младшего сына тандемом. Дочке два с половиной годика, сынишке - восемь с половиной месяцев. Молочка хватает всем, мама тоже здорова. Говорит, главное - хорошо питаться и пить витаминки. Тогда все буде ок.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Skitaltseva, а как ваше ГВ?


Ммм, не так чтобы полным ходом, ну и не отлучились. На сон часто укладывается без груди и с папой. (Что очень ценно!) Ну а днем бывает прикладывается разик-другой. В общем, режим не напряжный. Осознаю, что с рождением новенького интерес сильно увеличится, но и подрываться и отлучать силком, вроде бы не тянет. Бывает еще иногда, что мне прям физически не хочется, чтобы он прикладывается. В таких случаях не даю, но в целом не напрягает. Поживем - увидим, так сказать.




> http://www.materinstvo.ru/art/968/
> Очень понравилась статья)) Позитивная.
> В общем, беременность - не повод сворачивать ГВ, надо только хорошо питаться, пить и не допускать чувство голода.


Отличная статья!




> Моя врач из Москвы, у которой я наблюдалась во время беременности, уже 8 месяцев кормит среднюю дочку и младшего сына тандемом. Дочке два с половиной годика, сынишке - восемь с половиной месяцев. Молочка хватает всем, мама тоже здорова. Говорит, главное - хорошо питаться и пить витаминки. Тогда все буде ок.


 Ух ты ж, какая продвинутая врач. Моя врач в жк в глубоком шоке мне рассказывала, что одна ее пациентка все еще кормит годовасика, будучи беременной. Столько осуждения было и в ее голосе, а уж сколько категоричности, что так ни в коем случае нельзя, ух, категоричность зашкаливала. Ну, человек системы, сам не кормивший больше года. Свой опыт. Я даже не заикалась, что кормлю. Просто как-то ей в голову не пришло спросить, довольствуется ли гв двухлетка.

----------


## kazangi

вот про этот самый окситоцин где-то читала, что совсем не факт, что беременно-кормящий организм на него начнет реагировать, т.к. за долгий срок кормления привыкает к постоянной небольшой его дозе и чтобы вызвать преждевременные роды этой дозы недостаточно для него становится. И чем больше стаж кормления, тем меньше вероятность реакции.

----------


## Polixenia

> Ух ты ж, какая продвинутая врач. Моя врач в жк в глубоком шоке мне рассказывала, что одна ее пациентка все еще кормит годовасика, будучи беременной. Столько осуждения было и в ее голосе, а уж сколько категоричности, что так ни в коем случае нельзя, ух, категоричность зашкаливала. Ну, человек системы, сам не кормивший больше года. Свой опыт. Я даже не заикалась, что кормлю. Просто как-то ей в голову не пришло спросить, довольствуется ли гв двухлетка.


Врач отличный и, я бы даже сказала, уникальный! Благодаря ей я своей беременностью наслаждалась. В то время как врач из ЖК постоянно пыталась меня лечить и стремилась уложить в больницу на сохранение. Надеюсь, в ближайшее время я все-таки сяду за дневнички. Тогда обязательно напишу про своего волшебного доктора :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

> вот про этот самый окситоцин где-то читала, что совсем не факт, что беременно-кормящий организм на него начнет реагировать, т.к. за долгий срок кормления привыкает к постоянной небольшой его дозе и чтобы вызвать преждевременные роды этой дозы недостаточно для него становится. И чем больше стаж кормления, тем меньше вероятность реакции.


Более того! Я тут читаю сообщество про роды и там регулярно, вот практически каждый день, кто-то пишет, пошла 42я неделя, кормлю старшего, где эта ваша хваленая стимуляция? После такой инфы очевидцев я даже думаю, может, мне кормления старшего тоже удлинят вынашивание, Дамир-то немного раньше срока запросился наружу.




> Надеюсь, в ближайшее время я все-таки сяду за дневнички. Тогда обязательно напишу про своего волшебного доктора


 ООоооо! Очень надеемся! Обязательно пишите!!!

----------


## Амина

Хм, у меня вторая беременность, которая с ГВ, тоже была длиннее первой...

----------


## yakudza

А я всё-таки всё больше убеждаюсь в том, что при наступлении новой беременности, гв надо прекращать (если, конечно, ребенок старше года-полутора). В мусульманстве, например, это запрещено. Думаю, не случайно, а обусловлено заботой о здоровье матери и младшего ре. Мать не должна отвлекать ресурсы организма на выработку молока, а всё на благо пузожителю, имхо.
Плюс еще такой факт. ЕР, вроде, говорит, что надо слушать свой организм, в первую очередь. Так вот, болезненные ощущения при прикладываниях - разве это не сигнал?

Мы до сих пор не отлучились только из-за того, что я не могу это сделать. Нет на это сил и ресурса в организме...

----------


## Амина

А я все больше убеждаюсь, что надо беременеть только после самоотлучения старшего... Чтобы всем без стрессов, чтобы все получили ожидаемое и желаемое...

----------


## kazangi

Вообще ресурсы мамины в первую очередь идут пузожителю, потом грудничку, а что осталось - маме. Т.е. дети-то свое получат, а вот мама - от крепости организма зависит.

----------


## kazangi

и болезненность - часто от неправильного прикладывания подросшего грудничка, просто в небеременном состоянии грудь не такая чувствительная, и мама дискомфорта не испытывает. А в беременном состоянии важно  следить за захватом как у новорожденного, правильно вкладывать грудь.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А я всё-таки всё больше убеждаюсь в том, что при наступлении новой беременности, гв надо прекращать (если, конечно, ребенок старше года-полутора). В мусульманстве, например, это запрещено. Думаю, не случайно, а обусловлено заботой о здоровье матери и младшего ре. Мать не должна отвлекать ресурсы организма на выработку молока, а всё на благо пузожителю, имхо.
> Плюс еще такой факт. ЕР, вроде, говорит, что надо слушать свой организм, в первую очередь. Так вот, болезненные ощущения при прикладываниях - разве это не сигнал?
> 
> Мы до сих пор не отлучились только из-за того, что я не могу это сделать. Нет на это сил и ресурса в организме...


Катя, я в такой же лодке! И тоже пришла к выводу, что планировать беременность надо после самоотлучения старшего. Вообще это как-то логично-гармонично и правильно. Но жизнь располагает иначе и это тоже, видимо, кому-то нужно и в итоге будет хорошо! Я верю!
По поводу отлучения. Я очень хорошо понимаю, что это вытягивает силы, ресурса нет ни кормить, ни отлучать! Но! Вот я рассуждала-рассуждала и пришла к выводу, что прям сегодня отлучать не буду, т.е. в итоге дам. Да, могу отвлечь, могу не дать утром, но в какой-то момент дам, т.е. в принципе СЕГОДНЯ этим заниматься не буду. Не могу, не хочу, не готова. Плача по поводу и без мне и так хватает. И вот уже через месяц-полтора роды и ситуация такая же.

----------


## Веснушка

да девочки...о моем Гошке позаботился Всевышний, вопреки моим желаниям...наверное нужно смотреть на ребенка- кто то готов отлучиться и в 1,5...(ну готов- не готов, но получится без особых потерь), а кто-то, как мой Гоша, может и к 3м не отлучится...а мы хотим всего и сразу!!! хотим еще масюсечку, хотим из декрета в декрет...в некоторых случаях реально наверное лучше выждать....но как? когда мечтаешь о маленьком комочке...когда кряхтения месячных деток друзей трогают за сердце....когда любви к первому столько, что готова его задушить и уже хочется тратить ее на кого то еще...как?....Бог дает нам то, что мы можем выдержать...и Он решил, что я и Гоша пока не сможем...да я это и сама поняла. А вам, девочки, УДАЧИ, ТЕРПЕНИЯ!!! значит вы СМОЖЕТЕ и все будет ОТЛИЧНО!!!! а мы на форуме конечно вас поддержим, ежели что!

----------


## polya

Наша история похожа как 2 капли воды на отлучение Амины, только я отлучала сразу как забеременела, не могла кормить - угроза и т.п. Сыну было 1,6 года. На момент отлучения сосал и днем и ночью, прикладываний было не меньше 10 в сутки.
Отлучала сама, одна, сначала убрала дневные, потом на дневной сон, а через неделю ночные.
Жалко его было ужасно...(((((((((((((((((((((

А сейчас кормлю мелкого, хочу подольше кормить, до 2-2,5 лет минимум и появилось чувство вины, что старшего раньше отучила, а младшего дольше кормить буду. Грызет меня это.

----------


## Polixenia

*polya*, чувство вины - это, наверное, нормально. Я первые полгода после рождения младшей вдруг поняла, что со старшей практически все делала неправильно: не так часто носила на руках, как старшую, пыталась кормить ее по режиму (слава Богу, недолго) и вообще меньше понимала и чувствовала, чем младшую. И так мне обидно за нее было. В какой-то момент было охота повернуть время вспять и все сделать по-другому. 

Наверное, так у многих. Первые дети - экспериментальные дети, не зря ж говорят.

----------

